# Morning Fire - Okinawa Japan



## JerBoyd (Oct 29, 2007)

Took this Saturday at sunrise. 

Location - Okinawa Japan - Mita Point

Camera - Canon 1D w/ 70-200mm IS

Link to larger photo:

http://Boyd.zenfolio.com/p884377265/?photo=221418960







I would love any comments.

Jeremy
www.boyd.zenfolio.com


----------



## thebeatles (Oct 30, 2007)

those colors are just amazing.


----------



## JerBoyd (Oct 30, 2007)

thebeatles,

Thanks for the comment.  I don't think the small photo does it justice.  

The webpage looks tons better.

Thanks again,
Jeremy


----------



## kundalini (Oct 30, 2007)

Oh firetruck me.  The photo on the link is so much better.  Nice capture.


----------



## DeadEye (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice capture  The way the light is caught in the breaking waves is awesome. I wonder how a polerizer would effect the scene.


----------



## DSLR noob (Oct 30, 2007)

LOVE it, it looks almost like a 3D rendering for a video game or soemthing (a very good thing because I'm thinking a game made by team ninja, they make BEAUTIFUL cut scenes)


----------



## JerBoyd (Oct 30, 2007)

Kundalini - Axe - DSLR noob,

Thanks for your kind comments.  One of the reasons I don't like posting images in threads is because of how they look.

The web page always looks tons better.

Again thanks for the comments.

Jeremy


----------



## hamster (Oct 30, 2007)

It's just beautiful! nice job.


----------



## misa.j (Oct 31, 2007)

Beautiful scene! The lighting is amazing, and I love how the moss on the rocks makes it cool.


----------



## JerBoyd (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks Hamster and Misa.j

I appreciate the comments.  I will have to work on a few more from the morning.  I only have a couple hundered to choose from.  

I love digital.

Jeremy


----------



## calculatinginfinity (Nov 2, 2007)

thebeatles said:


> those colors are just amazing.


x2


----------



## JerBoyd (Nov 2, 2007)

calculatinginfinity,

Thanks for the x2.

Jeremy




calculatinginfinity said:


> x2


----------



## Deadlock1942 (Nov 2, 2007)

At first I was only looking at the small photo, but man, when I clicked the link, I was blown away, the colors and detail are amazing, especially the water crashing against the rocks.


----------



## JerBoyd (Nov 2, 2007)

Deadlock1942,

Thanks for the comment.  I really wish you could change the color of the threads here.  I think the black background on my web page and the larger photo work well together.  

I hope others clicked the link and just didn't view the small photo.

Again, I appreciate the comments.

Jeremy


----------



## firemedic0135 (Nov 2, 2007)

Great picture!! 
I think you could have benefited from a smaller aperture and throwing the first rock in the bottom right corner out of focus as it seems a tad distracting.
Other than that it is great ,with some spectacular colors and detail.


----------



## JerBoyd (Nov 3, 2007)

I would have to agree firemedic0135.  

Thanks for the comments.  I will see what can be done with that.

Jeremy


----------



## JerBoyd (Nov 7, 2007)

I have lived on this island for over 4 years and will be leaving in about a week and a half. My wife and I decided to get a babysitter and head north to a little known place called Aha Falls. 








I can't believe I have lived here this long and this place was only 1 hour away. What a shame.

This is stitched from three photos with a Canon 1D and a Sigma 24-70mm Macro lens. I still can't believe this old 4mp camera shoots this good. 

You have to go to the web page and view the image at full size. It is a completely different photo.


http://Boyd.zenfolio.com/p884377265/?photo=973914781

I would love any and all comments.

Jeremy
www.boyd.zenfolio.com


----------

